# new post per day record.



## zkiller

being that i just signed up today, every post i make goes towards my average. that means with this thread, i will have an average of 20 posts per day! 

also, i noticed that [tab] is a member and admin already.


----------



## ian

zkiller said:
			
		

> being that i just signed up today, every post i make goes towards my average. that means with this thread, i will have an average of 20 posts per day!
> 
> also, i noticed that [tab] is a member and admin already.


yep I managed to rope [tab] into being an admin.
[tab] did a lot of behind the scenes work for me with webmasterforum.com
Things you didnt see or notice, but nonetheless he did do a lot.
Oh and he is the only person I know who is as lazy as me. So he makes a good admin.


----------



## zkiller

i don't know man... i am pretty far up in the laziness scale myself.


----------



## [tab]

Reminds me of your early days at WMF... you went on a posting frenzy then too.


----------



## zkiller

i really didn't even intend to do so back then, it just kinda happened. most of them were actually quality posts though.


----------



## [tab]

A new forum needs all the posts it can get...


----------



## cptnwinky

Add a tick mark here for quality post...


----------



## zkiller

i am sure you meant to say quantity, right?


----------



## charly

i'm new at this forum too, and i'm looking forward if it will get interresting stuff.
if it would just add flood and other junk i'm out.

seriously i prefere quality instead of quantity and still to get some tips when i start the requestet programming next year.

a forum should be used by many to help some, or to discuss. if quantity is the target, a chatroom would be much better for those who wanna read tons.

ciao, charly


----------



## cptnwinky

Errr....No.....Ok yes.


----------



## ian

Hi Charly, 
Welcome.


----------



## AainaalyaA

LOL
a tick emot would do good


----------



## zkiller

charly said:
			
		

> i'm new at this forum too, and i'm looking forward if it will get interresting stuff.
> if it would just add flood and other junk i'm out.
> 
> seriously i prefere quality instead of quantity and still to get some tips when i start the requestet programming next year.
> 
> a forum should be used by many to help some, or to discuss. if quantity is the target, a chatroom would be much better for those who wanna read tons.
> 
> ciao, charly


of course quality is the target. however, some of us here have known each other for quite a while know and this isn't the first forum we have helped to build, so the above couple of posts were more in the lines of insider jokes. i totally agree with you on the quality over quantity thing, charly.


----------



## AainaalyaA

and it should be that way.. sorry Ian if I have hijacked most of the forums here... bad habits die hard...


----------



## zkiller

bad aa, bad!


----------



## AainaalyaA

heh... i learnt from the best... you should take a bow now, Z


----------



## zkiller

*bows to the all mighty aa!*


----------



## cptnwinky

If I know AA she doesn't want to be bowed to. Especially if you liken her to the all mighty.


----------



## AainaalyaA

this thread is getting out of hand... what were we talking about? quality postings?  and no.. I am a slave... slaves do the bowing... not the other way around


----------



## cptnwinky

Slave AA.....Now that conversation could get out of hand...


----------



## AainaalyaA

LOL... right.. forgot that you guys are guys here...


----------



## zkiller

boys will be boys... but the only thing aa is a slave to, is life.


----------



## AainaalyaA

hahaha... how can a non-life be a slave to life? only life can know what living is all about right....


----------



## zkiller

depends as to what your understanding of life is. isn't life the core of our existence.


----------



## AainaalyaA

life is existence so to speak, but it doenst need a breathing apparatus to "live".. unlike slaves do


----------



## zkiller

not all forms of life breath, so to speak.


----------



## AainaalyaA

everything that seemingly exist comes from a mould. but each form to be in existence "breathes" so to speak


----------



## zkiller

ok, how about god. regardless of which religion you believe in, god ultimately stands for life amongst other things.


----------



## AainaalyaA

ah... what about "him"?


----------



## zkiller

or her?


----------



## AainaalyaA

well.. only "god" knows what s/he is right? as beings of flesh and blood, one's comprehension is limited to one's comprehension of the whole universal system... and to cut the story short as it can go on and on and on... s/he is beyond all comprehension... like for example... as much as foregranted for a person to know another, the other person's "life.loneliness.experiences" can only be known and experienced by the one that knows and not by the other unless the other is priviledge to know... and the other is not the one, so... voila


----------



## AainaalyaA

so... look at the unity within the multiplicities... we wouldn't call the universe multiverses... so look there to find your "answer"... to "life"...


----------



## AainaalyaA

or the secret of the universe itself


----------



## zkiller

amazingly, i understood all of that. 

but i stick with my original statement... without life, there is no existence


----------



## AainaalyaA

as you were saying Z.... about threads and etcetera..


----------



## Praetor

....
Wow
....


----------



## Flash_AAA




----------



## Hellfire

Ok... im new here but.. wow.. this thread looks liked it did die a long time ago


----------



## zkiller

AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> as you were saying Z.... about threads and etcetera..


i'm lost... all i know is that is an very old thread that i remember nothing about. AA, you need to get on the aim bandwagon so we can chat again from time to time. i miss our talks.


----------



## AainaalyaA

yeah i know... i miss you too... hell! I miss everyone esp. SuZ, MoonDancer, Ian, Tab, Cptnwinky, adorable chroder... and the madhatters of WMF.

Right now am terribly busy working on an Offline Magazine {Business Lifestyle}, and projects are piling up and ...busy busy, I'm hardly online... but I will get my 6600 zapped up at least 2 hours for "aimming" so that we can .... {fill in the blanks} 

later,

AA


----------



## AainaalyaA

Yes it did HellFire, it did... but old habits die hard  
and this thread will pick up again in a couple...


later,

AA



			
				Hellfire said:
			
		

> Ok... im new here but.. wow.. this thread looks liked it did die a long time ago


----------



## zkiller

AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> yeah i know... i miss you too... hell! I miss everyone esp. SuZ, MoonDancer, Ian, Tab, Cptnwinky, adorable chroder... and the madhatters of WMF.


i agree. the new owner and his crew have completely destroyed a great site in my honest opinion. and one of my favorites at that!!! 


			
				AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> Right now am terribly busy working on an Offline Magazine {Business Lifestyle}, and projects are piling up and ...busy busy, I'm hardly online... but I will get my 6600 zapped up at least 2 hours for "aimming" so that we can .... {fill in the blanks}
> 
> later,
> 
> AA


sounds like you are keeping busy, which can be a good thing though. good luck with the magazine!  

i look forward to hearing from you more often again!


----------



## AainaalyaA

heh... its not just another magazine to work on, its due to launch April 2005 if we can sit down for once and iron the creases... also there's loads of travelling to do for other projects coming now... and its really hard to juggle the Time, after having been out of the in-time so to speak..

btw, how have you been? what have you been up to? booting my chat box - ooooo I miss you


----------



## zkiller

AainaalyaA said:
			
		

> heh... its not just another magazine to work on, its due to launch April 2005 if we can sit down for once and iron the creases... also there's loads of travelling to do for other projects coming now... and its really hard to juggle the Time, after having been out of the in-time so to speak..
> 
> btw, how have you been? what have you been up to? booting my chat box - ooooo I miss you


you'll have to tell me more about these projects of yours. is there anything i can do to maybe help lighten your load.

things here have been very slow here. i haven't really been doing much of anything for the past few months or so, but i am slowly getting back into things again. taking on some new projects, even if they aren't really mine, those of friends, and seeing more day light again.

i am still single and have yet to stephanie again. i wonder if she got back with everyone else or if she had to stay behind with some of the others for an additional week.


----------



## AainaalyaA

we're all singles, even when we're hitched so to speak... 
PM me your email. I need to update that... and I will tell you about the mag - though I did hint at chroder.com {gees! this guy gets all the great names huh?} about the mag, and yes Ian, it would be good to hear from you too... drop me a note will ya?

later,

AA


----------



## ian

Good to see you set a deadline for the release of your new project.
Sounds really interesting.


----------



## AainaalyaA

Well its a collaborative project and an investment. Its going to be distributed worldwide, and its *c o n f i d e n t i a l* , but there's something there for you, ZK and chroder if you guys are interested... and you get paid too


----------



## zkiller

paid gigs are cool! money is something i by far don't see enough of. but that will change within the next year if all goes well! 

did you get my PM AA?

damn, i just noticed i am all out of cigarette's.  i knew i should have gotten another pack when i went to the gas station for beer.

anyways, i am looking forward to hear from you AA? do you have an AIM nick? i'd like to add you to my buddy list so i can see when your online.


----------



## AainaalyaA

i was online just now... and i'm on now... but you weren't. i added you on yahoo.. my yahoo id is aainaalyaa and icq is 254070436 {on the mobile, i access both - however, on the pc, i normally access yahoo, as msn screws my system everytime i switch it}

yup, its a paid gig, and not only am i looking for ...
I did rcv your pm... wanted to send you a reply, and then suddenly, the whole forum shut down on me...

i couldn't access it until today... DOS?

later,


----------



## ian

There is regular downtime, due to the burst datacenter at which this site is hosted, they say they are installing new firewalls.


----------



## AainaalyaA

Oh... burstnet? i thought you're with.. serverbeach..


----------



## ian

wmf used to be hosted with serverbeach.


----------



## AainaalyaA

euh... o.. kay... but this is not wmf right? this is better ... {and I'd say that a quadrillion times again and again!!!} ... so where r u now if you don't me asking?


----------



## zkiller

burstnet!


----------



## ian

zkiller said:
			
		

> burstnet!


yep over at burst.net at the moment.


----------



## AainaalyaA

coolio!


----------

